# Tanto...quanto



## moodywop

An English friend asked me to help him practise this construction with nouns. The examples he wanted me to translate tripped me up:

I have as much money as you

We have as many CDs as them

A highly respected grammar book(written by an Italian professor of Linguistics) states that "quanto" should agree with the preceding noun, the only example provided being "Non ho tanti libri quanti mio fratello". But try replacing "mio fratello" with "lui". Am I right in thinking that it doesn't sound right unless "ne ha" is inserted - "quanti ne ha lui"?

And his final example - "I'm as hungry as you" - doesn't sound right to me in Italian unless I break the rule: "Ho fame quanto te". Surely the professor(G. Lepschy, from Venice) doesn't expect us to say "quanta"!?

Any suggestions?

Carlo


----------



## Alfry

moodywop said:
			
		

> I have as much money as you - *ho tanti* soldi *quanti ne hai* tu
> 
> We have as many CDs as them - *abbiamo* *tanti* CD *quanti ne hai* tu
> 
> I'm as hungry as you - *ho tanta* fame *quanta ne hai* tu


 
the only way I know to make them sound better is to add "ne" and the same verb I used before

also, tanto and quando must agree in gender and number


----------



## moodywop

Alfry said:
			
		

> the only way I know to make them sound better is to add "ne" and the same verb I used before
> 
> also, tanto and quanto must agree in gender and number


 
Thanks Alfry. I agree 100%. But do you think _ho fame quanto te _is wrong? Maybe in this sentence _quanto _is a sort of preposition, therefore invariable, meaning _as much as, _as in _lavoro quanto te, se non di più._


----------



## Alfry

ho fame (tanto) quanto te... sembra sia usato come un pronome indefinito 
son troppo stanco adesso per pensarci intensamente.


----------



## Silvia

Ciao Carlo, quanto non è una preposizione, ma può assumere valore diverso all'interno della frase.

Trattandosi di correlativa, c'è ovviamente accordo tra i il tanto e il quanto. Perché non dovresti usare la particella pronominale ne?

Magari cercherò qualcosa di specifico, per dissipare i tuoi dubbi.


----------



## Isotta

moodywop said:
			
		

> An English friend asked me to help him practise this construction with nouns. The examples he wanted me to translate tripped me up:
> 
> I have as much money as you
> 
> We have as many CDs as them
> 
> A highly respected grammar book(written by an Italian professor of Linguistics) states that "quanto" should agree with the preceding noun, the only example provided being "Non ho tanti libri quanti mio fratello". But try replacing "mio fratello" with "lui". Am I right in thinking that it doesn't sound right unless "ne ha" is inserted - "quanti ne ha lui"?
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo


 
I might mention that the theoretically correct English form would be "We have as many CDs as they [have]," though this is so rarely observed that it may formally (and finally) fall off the turnip truck before long. 

Another example--"I am as tall as she [is tall]." 

Thus perhaps the translation difficulty lay in the English vulgarism.

Z.


----------



## Anna Mary

ragazzi di nuovoho bisogno che mi correggete una frase.


*In parole semplici,quanto per alcuni bambini può essere dannosa la troppa espressione di compassione e di compressione, tanto possa essere dannosa  quella poca.*
grazie
Anna


----------



## Dust!

Ciao, io credo che in questo caso tu non debba usare tanto/quanto:

In parole semplici, per alcuni bambini può essere dannosa sia la troppa espressione di comprensione e compassione sia la poca espressione di queste.


----------



## Dust!

od anche cosi:

In parole semplici, tanto quanto la troppa espressione di compassione e comprensione può in alcuni bambini essere dannosa, cosi pure la poca espressione di queste.


----------



## silvietta

Anna Mary said:
			
		

> ragazzi di nuovoho bisogno che mi correggete una frase.
> 
> 
> *In parole semplici,quanto per alcuni bambini può essere dannosa la troppa espressione di compassione e di compressione, tanto possa essere dannosa quella poca.*
> grazie
> Anna


 
Ciao Anna, ormai sono come il prezzemolo!! 

In parole semplici, per alcuni bambini può essere dannoso che venga loro espressa troppa comprensione e compassione tanto quanto che venga espressa loro poco.
Let me know
Silvia


----------



## djinne

Hello,

I have read the other threads regarding the use of "tanto... quanto," but have an additional question.  Can this construction be used with adjectives?  For example, to say "He was as intelligent as he was handsome" does "Era tanto intelligente quanto bello" work? And would it work with feminine adjectives as well?  Or is there some simpler construction with "come" that can be used?  

Many thanks!


----------



## irene.acler

djinne said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have read the other threads regarding the use of "tanto... quanto," but have an additional question.  Can this construction be used with adjectives?  For example, to say "He was as intelligent as he was handsome" does "Era tanto intelligente quanto bello" work? And would it work with feminine adjectives as well?  Or is there some simpler construction with "come" that can be used?
> 
> Many thanks!



Yes, your expression works, and you can use it also with feminine adjectives (Era tanto simpatica quanto carina). You could also use other constructions: 
Era sia simpatica che carina.
Era simpatica e carina allo stesso tempo.

At the moment I need to think if I can find an expression with "come"..It doesn't come to my mind!


----------



## flop

it definitely works, and it can be used with feminine adjectives as well: 'È tanto bella quanto orgogliosa".
 flop


----------



## djinne

Great! Thank you both very much!


----------



## FL0

"Preparare tanti caffè quanti sono gli ospiti".

Please, may you tell me how translate this?...

Thanx!!!
Flo ;o)))


----------



## pane13

I think it is:

Prepare as much coffee as there are guests.

hope it helps


----------



## FL0

Thank you very much Pane!!! ;o))))


----------



## Einstein

Guests are counted by number, while coffee, being uncountable, is measured by volume, which doesn't make much sense whne you say "as much coffee as there are guests". Here I'd use the plural, as in Italian: as many coffees (= cups of coffee).


----------



## FL0

Ein... You are right!!!

Thank you!
Fl0 ;o***


----------



## angelico76

Hello,
in Italian we can say "la benzina rimasta e' tanta quanta" oppure "il latte in frigo e' tanto quanto" to express the fact that it's just enough (not more than what we need). This is used in colloquial Italian.
Well, is there an equivalent way to convey this in English?

Un grazie anticipato a tutti!


----------



## MünchnerFax

It must be regional. I've never heard this expression, and I also have some problems in understanding it...
Cosa vuol dire? _Appena sufficiente_? Non si finisce mai di imparare!


----------



## Saoul

Io non ho mai sentito usare quest'espressione in italiano a dire il vero.
Credo sia comune dire "La benzina rimasta è quanto basta", oppure "di latte in frigo ce n'è quanto basta".

Non so se ci siano espressioni più comuni, questo lo diranno i Nativi, ma io direi:

The milk in the fridge is enough. 
We've got enough gasoline. 

Che ne dici? 

EDIT: MF ci siamo incrociati sulla stessa perplessità!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Magari ci metterei anche un _just_:
_There's just enough milk.

_(In italiano mi viene in mente _giusto giusto_.)


----------



## Saoul

Quite right! Con il just, l'idea è che basti appena appena per l'uso che ne dobbiamo fare... (berlo per quanto riguarda il latte, e arrivare al primo benzinaio per la benzina... e non viceversa).


----------



## angelico76

Ciao,
nel Lazio si usa parecchio. In generale se dico "me ne e' rimasto tanto quanto" voglio dire che, di quella particolare cosa, ne ho un quantitativo sufficiente, magari per una persona, magari per una dose, magari per un singola volta, e non piu'.
Se dico "il latte nel frigo e' abbastanza" significa che...e' abbastanza...quindi puo' essere usato da tutte le persone cui mi sto rivolgendo e...alla fine....magari un po' rimane pure. Invece se dico "tanto quanto" escludo la possibilita' che alla fine ne rimanga un po'.....

Io pensavo fosse usato da tutti in Italia...

Ecco, ho appena notato che un'altra espressione e' "giusto giusto"...mi era sfuggita.....


----------



## Saoul

In Lombardia non l'ho mai sentito dire. Credo che MF abbia ragione nel definirlo un uso regionale, visto che poi l'uso "standard" di questa espressione è solitamente molto diversa.

Di latte ne è avanzato tanto quanto ne è avanzato settimana scorsa.

Questo può voler dire che ne sono avanzati 26 ettolitri, o mezzo litro scarso, senza una vera quantificazione.


----------



## yuhan

Ciao!
neanche io - dall'Abruzzo -  non ho mai sentito questo modo di dire.

In inglese si potrebbe dire: "it's a little, just for me"

Bye!


----------



## togal22

*T*anto.... quanto agree with two objects belonging to one subjec But when there's two subjects and one object, do both tanto.... quanto
still agree?

Ha tanti soldi ? me.
Conosce tante ragazze ? suo fratello.
Ha girato tanti film ? DeSica.
Paola ha ricevuto tanti regali ? Anna.
Ho fame ? te.


----------



## Necsus

togal22 said:


> 'Tanto.... quanto' agree with two objects belonging to one subjec. But when there's two subjects and one object, do both 'tanto.... quanto' still agree?
> 
> Ha tanti soldi ? (Ne ha) quanti me.
> Conosce tante ragazze ? (Ne conosce) quante suo fratello.
> Ha girato tanti film ? (Ne ha girati) quanti DeSica.
> Paola ha ricevuto tanti regali ? (Ne ha ricevuti) quanti Anna.
> Ho fame ? Sì, quanto te / Quanta ne hai tu.


It's not a problem of subject, you simply have two clauses, question and answer... See these examples from Hazon:
_ho tanto denaro quanto lui_, I have as much money as he has;
_non ho tanto lavoro quanto ne hai tu_, I haven't got so (_o_ as) much work to do as you;
_a noi spettano tanti giorni di ferie quanti_ (_ne spettano_) _a loro_, we get as many days off as they do;
_non ci sono tanti turisti quanti_ (_ce n'erano_) _lo scorso anno_, there aren't as (_o_ so) many tourists as there were last year;
_occorrono tanti moduli quanti sono i candidati_, as many forms are needed as the number of candidates


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> It's not a problem of subject, you simply have two clauses, question and answer..


 
I think togal22's examples are not questions and answers but statements. He used a question mark to indicate that he didn't know which form of "quanto" to use there:


Ha tanti soldi quanti ne ho io
Conosce tante ragazze quante ne conosce suo fratello.
Ha girato tanti film quanti ne ha girati De Sica.
Paola ha ricevuto tanti regali quanti ne ha ricevuti Anna.
Ho tanta fame quanta ne hai tu/Ho fame quanto te

I must say I prefer to repeat the verb after _quanto/a/i/e _in these sentences.


----------



## Necsus

Ah, yes, maybe you're right, giovannino, and I misunderstood. Well, so it's even easier.


----------



## Ariel66

Prepara tanti caffe' quanti sono gli ospiti

Is that correct to say:
Prepare as  many coffees for as many guests.  (as there are guests  didn't sound well to me)


I have another question:
Cosi come......frase, frase ( paragone tra due azioni)

_As I love cakes, he loves smoking._  (is it correct?)


----------



## Einstein

_Prepare as many coffees as there are guests_ is fine. Of course there are simpler ways to say it, for example _Everyone wants coffee_, but there's nothing wrong with that sentence.
If you say _Prepare as many coffees for as many guests_, it means _Prepara altrettanti caffè per altrettanti ospiti_. Does that make sense?

The last sentence is correct; you could add "so": _As I love cakes, *so *he loves smoking_; it sounds more formal. You can say _He loves smoking as much as I love cakes_ if you really want to make a quantitative comparison.

A difference that I've had to explain to Italians is the following:
_Mr Brown is old, like Mr Smith_. This means that they are both old, but not necessarily the same age.
_Mr Brown is as old as Mr Smith_. This means that they are the same age.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa, Angelico, nell' italiano di dove?
Con simpatia.
GS


----------



## tragedia

giovannino said:


> I think togal22's examples are not questions and answers but statements. He used a question mark to indicate that he didn't know which form of "quanto" to use there:
> 
> Ha tanti soldi quanti ne ho io
> Conosce tante ragazze quante ne conosce suo fratello.
> Ha girato tanti film quanti ne ha girati De Sica.
> Paola ha ricevuto tanti regali quanti ne ha ricevuti Anna.
> Ho tanta fame quanta ne hai tu/Ho fame quanto te
> 
> I must say I prefer to repeat the verb after _quanto/a/i/e _in these sentences.



Cari tutti,

I hope that you are all well. I've been perusing WordReference and other sites for literally _hours_, as I taught my students the comparative last night and my instruction conflicted with our textbook's instructions and I find myself sincerely doubting my Italian knowledge! Haha. (I'm also not a native speaker, so the comparative is a little tricky for me to teach and always has been—rather, I understand how to use it, but I don't have the native instinct to say "that's grammatical" or "that's ungrammatical.") I thank every poster before me for asking such great questions and I thank all the respondents for illustrating so clearly how to work with _tanto... quanto_ with nouns.

So, I taught my students exactly what you're describing here, giovannino, which makes me feel good, but I find three things still perplexing me:

1. Without the repetition of the verb, à la "I'm as tall as you [are]," would it be *Sono alta quanto te *or *Sono alta quanto **tu*? (I see in the final example, above, that the _pronome tonico_ is used, but I'd like to double-check with this other context, if I may.)​
2. In a situation in which "He knows as many girls as she knows boys," would it be (along the same lines as the earlier example, _... tanti caffè quanti ospiti_) *Conosce tante ragazze quanti di ragazzi (ne) conosce lei*? (That seems really clumsy... Uuuuuggghhhhhh.)

3. In the final example that you present, *Ho fame quanto te*, would *quanta te* be incorrect? (Another example: La nonna ha preparato tante pizze quante *OR* quanto il nonno.)​I hope that my questions were clear. Thank you a million times for your help—on my behalf and on behalf of my perplexed students 

Un caro saluto,

Chri
​


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao,
difficult to explain the rules even when you know how to manage each case!

_Sono alta quanto *te /lui/lei/voi/loro. *_This sentece can be written too like: _Sono alta come te/lei etc..

Ho tanta fame quanta ne hai tu

Ho fame quanto te _I think this sentence is more or less equivalent  ( from the grammar point of view) to _Ho fame come te. _But better ear someone else

_Lei conosce tanti ragazzi quante ragazze.

La nonna ha preparato tante pizze quante ne ha preparate il nonno.

Good luck
_


----------



## tragedia

Pebbles, grazie mille della risposta. You have clarified some things for me—and I am also grateful to know that I'm not the only one who finds it difficult to explain the rules! Haha. Every year that I teach this Intro to Italian course, I find myself DREADING teaching the comparative and superlative. Mamma mia...

Just one question of mine remains, if you and other users don't mind: what about the situation in which two people are involved in as many _different_ things, like in the case of "He knows as many girls as she knows boys"? _Conosce tante ragazze quanti ne conosce lei di ragazzi_? Ha senso?

Once again, thank you for your help, and please let me know if I haven't been super clear.

Con gratitudine,

Chri


----------



## Pietruzzo

pebblespebbles said:


> Lei conosce tant*i* ragazzi quante ragazze


----------



## Mary49

Hi,
"tanto" and "quanto" are *adverbs *(uninflected) when they are used with *adverbs*, *adjectives *and *verbs*: 
"La mia cucina è tanto grande quanto quella di Mario. ---> *grande *is an adjective
Luigi parla francese tanto bene  quanto Paola. ---> *bene *is an adverb
Paola ha bevuto tanto quanto Mario. ---> *ha bevuto* is a verb

When they are used with *nouns*, "tanto" and "quanto" become *adjectives *and they may be singular, plural, masculine and feminine:
Francesca ha tant*i* cappelli quant*i* guanti. 

"He knows as many girls as she knows boys" ---> _Conosce tante ragazze quanti ragazzi conosce lei (or: lei conosce)._


----------



## pebblespebbles

Hi, I'm sorry but your last sentence is not correct. _Lei conosce tanti ragazzi quante ragazze._
Non c' e' bisogno di usare il "ne" poiche' cambi il "complemento oggetto" e fai un paragone sulla stessa persona soggetto della frase (lei), non fai un paragone tra due persone diverse.
You don't need to use " ne" for the sentence is not a comparison between two different person and you use two different  direct objects.
Ad esempio "Lei conosce tanti ragazzi quanti ne conosci tu". Qui il "ne" indica "ragazzi", complemento oggetto che non ripeti.
In the last sentence I wrote, "ne" substitute "ragazzi", the direct object that you don't have to repeat.
And to tell you the truth, it is not a nice sentence even when is in the correct form.
At, least, form me, and for your aim.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> "He knows as many girls as she knows boys" ---> _Conosce tante ragazze quanti ragazzi conosce lei (or: lei conosce)._


Propongo "Lui conosce tante ragazze quanti ragazzi lei"


----------



## tragedia

Cari tutti,

Perfetto. Sono molto felice di leggere le vostre risposte — e chiedo scusa del ritardo nella mia risposta. Mary49, apprezzo i tuoi chiarimenti in particolare; userò una versione dei tuoi esempi nella mia prossima lezione, se non ti dà fastidio.

Pietruzzo e pebbles, vi ringrazio. Ma se la frase, come dici tu, pebbles, non è molto bella, sarebbe una idea che uno eviterebbe a spiegare oppure c'è un modo più bello per esprimere l'idea che si userebbe?

Avrei due ultimi esempi e poi non vi disturbo più! Mary49, non so esattamente dove si collocherebbe questo esempio:

 Gli piace tanto imparare quanto studiare. ---> *imparare & studiare* are... verbs or nouns? ​Pensavo che fossero considerati sostantivi, ma quando ho cercato di sostituirli con sostantivi, mi sono messa nei dubbi:

Gli piacciono tanto i biscotti quanto le lasagne.   ?
Gli piacciono i biscotti tanto quanto le lasagne.   ?
 Gli piacciono i biscotti tanto quanto le lasagne.   ?
Gli piacciono tanti i biscotti quante le lasagne. [<-- mi sembra sbagliata]   ?​
Scusatemi! Sono piccolezze che mi scappano. Apprezzo il vostro aiuto! Grazie mille dei chiarimenti.

Un caro saluto,

Christina


----------



## Necsus

tragedia said:


> Gli piace tanto imparare quanto studiare. ---> *imparare & studiare *are... verbs or nouns?
> Pensavo che fossero considerati sostantivi, ma quando ho cercato di sostituirli con sostantivi, mi sono venuti dei dubbi​


​'Gli piace tanto l'apprendimento quanto lo studio'.  (anche se non vedo un'enorme differenza tra le due cose)​


----------



## Mary49

tragedia said:


> Mary49, non so esattamente dove si collocherebbe questo esempio:
> Gli piace tanto imparare quanto studiare. ---> *imparare & studiare* are... verbs or nouns? *They are verbs.*​Pensavo che fossero considerati sostantivi, ma quando ho cercato di sostituirli con sostantivi, mi sono messa nei dubbi:
> Gli piacciono tanto i biscotti quanto le lasagne.   ?
> Gli piacciono i biscotti tanto quanto le lasagne.   ?
> Gli piacciono tanti i biscotti quante le lasagne. [<-- mi sembra sbagliata]?   *E' sbagliata, perché in questo caso "tanto" e "quanto" non indicano quantità, ma sono avverbi relativi a "gli piacciono".*​


​


----------



## Pietruzzo

tragedia said:


> Gli piacciono tanti i biscotti quante le lasagne. [<-- mi sembra sbagliata] ?


Sì, è sbagliata. "Tanto" e "quanto" sono avverbi e modificano il verbo "piacere".
Mi piacciono molto i biscotti
Mi piacciono molto le lasagne
Mi piacciono tanto i biscotti quanto le lasagne.
Non capisco la tua difficoltà, visto che c'è la stessa differenza che c'è fra le strutture inglesi "as much... as"(tanto..quanto) e "as many ..as(tanti...quanti)".
Edit: crosspost


----------



## pebblespebbles

Hello,
Imparare e studiare are verbs. That sentence is correct, but I prefere the one that Necsus wrote.
About the last 4 sentences you wrote, number 1,2,3 are all correct , the last is wrong.
I , personally, think the  English "as much as"and  " as many as"  are more often used than the  Italian "tanto quanto". Lots of sentences written with "tanto ..quanto" in this thread I would rather write them in a different form, even when they are correct.
Eg. " Gli piacciono _sia _I biscotti _che _le lasagne"
The meaning is slightly different, not stressing the quantity point of view.
Eg." Lei conosce lo stesso numero di ragazze e ragazzi".


----------



## tragedia

Cari tutti,

Siete meravigliosi. Meravigliosi! Grazie infinite per l'aiuto e anche per le correzioni molto gentili. Tutte le risorse su Internet non contengono la saggezza e la chiarezza che avete dimostrato! Vi ringrazio.

Buona giornata a tutti : )

Christina


----------

